# Dang Shingles Shot Hurts!



## ClassicRockr (Jun 12, 2018)

Even though I can't remember if I'd ever had chicken pox, my VA doctor told me that it would be highly advisable for me to get the shot. I've been telling my wife that I would, but kept putting it off. Medicare doesn't pay for it, so had to rely on our drug plan...…..which isn't very good and we plan on changing it. 

My wife got hers last October. She had chicken pox when she was young. That one, got at CVS Pharmacy, cost us almost $200. Unfortunately, the one she got last October turned out to be only 30% effective and she needed a new one. Well, actually, the new shingles shot aka Shingrix, is given in two shots, 2-3 months apart. 

Neither of us were very happy to know that the almost $200 we spent on her shot in October was gone. 

Anyway, I got my "first of two" shots yesterday morning. She got hers yesterday evening. The shot she got last October was fairly painful the night after she got it and this shot wasn't much different. A few hours after I got mine, I had to take ibuprofen for the pain and then, at 11:30PM, I was woken with pain, so I took more ibuprofen. She took an ibuprofen when she went to bed, so she slept fairly good, but my ibuprofen didn't work nearly as good as the one I took in the afternoon. It was excruciating pain for me, but my arm, where I got the shot, was definitely talking to me. Got very little sleep. 

Don't feel to bad this AM, but did take a prescription pain killer that I have for my shoulder osteoarthritis pain. 

And, in a couple of months, we both have to go back and get one more shot. BUT, getting the shots and enduring the pain is much, much better than getting Shingles and what can possibly come after the Shingles is finally gone.​


----------



## rgp (Jun 12, 2018)

"[FONT=&quot]Don't feel to bad this AM, but did take a prescription pain killer that I have for my shoulder osteoarthritis pain. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]And, in a couple of months, we both have to go back and get one more shot. BUT, getting the shots and enduring the pain is much, much better than getting Shingles and what can possibly come after the Shingles is finally gone."


   I caught shingles when I was in my 20's...even though I had chix/pox . Got them from a girlfriends child. I sure as hell don't want either of them again.

 BTW...what prescription pain med for you shoulder do you take?  [/FONT]


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 12, 2018)

rgp said:


> "Don't feel to bad this AM, but did take a prescription pain killer that I have for my shoulder osteoarthritis pain.
> 
> And, in a couple of months, we both have to go back and get one more shot. BUT, getting the shots and enduring the pain is much, much better than getting Shingles and what can possibly come after the Shingles is finally gone."
> 
> ...



My VA doctor prescribes 50mg Tramadol for me, to be taken one in the AM every-other day, if possible. About the only time I take two days in a row is on the weekends, if we are going to do something, like go to the Range or take out our boat. I have the lowest strength Tramadol available, but after I take one, my shoulder pain is gone for a few hours. Not at the same time, but after having a few bites of breakfast, I also take one 500mg Turmeric that really assists the Tramadol and keeps the pain from coming back to fast.


----------



## rgp (Jun 12, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> My VA doctor prescribes 50mg Tramadol for me, to be taken one in the AM every-other day, if possible. About the only time I take two days in a row is on the weekends, if we are going to do something, like go to the Range or take out our boat. I have the lowest strength Tramadol available, but after I take one, my shoulder pain is gone for a few hours. Not at the same time, but after having a few bites of breakfast, I also take one 500mg Turmeric that really assists the Tramadol and keeps the pain from coming back to fast.



 Thanks......

 Right now I am taking Indomethacin 50mg, twice daily....but lately have been adding two 500mg Tylenol also twice daily . When I first started on Indomethacin it didn't 'remove' the pain, but it did take the edge off. Lately it seems to be loosing it's effect ?

Humira has been suggested by one doc...but damn,....the [possible] long term negative effects are just plain scary.

So, I'm just researching it all again , asking allot of questions.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 12, 2018)

Not sure if this is the case of the Shingle shot hurting so bad but sometimes if an injection is given to fast it can cause problems like you mentioned.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 12, 2018)

I got my second dose yesterday at Walgreens.  The first one did not give me a problem. But today my arm hurts bad and I have a temp.  Going to just take it easy today.


----------



## IKE (Jun 12, 2018)

I have no idea if I ever had CP and there is no family to ask but I was actually kicking around the idea of going ahead and getting the shot.

Now that you guys say the shot hurts like the dickens I believe I'm gonna pass because.......


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 12, 2018)

I've had chicken pox at 5.

I take a lot of supplements including Lysine off and on during my life.

Never had shingles or shots and will not get shots.

I'm 80 soon and good with my choices.  Don't like shots in the dark for anything...maybe life or death situation.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 12, 2018)

One thing is for sure, the Shingles shot can/does hurt, but getting the two doses is much better than getting shingles. 

For those that don’t want to get a Shingles or flu shot, that’s entirely up to them. But, wife and I would rather be safe at our age, rather than sorry later. Neither Shingles or the flu is fun to get!!

Yes, the Shingles shot can hurt, but not getting it and getting Shingles can hurt worse.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 12, 2018)

What is the risk of getting shingles? I'm turning it down. Needle shots cause my arm to swell up. A flu shot had my arm sore for three months. When you are old the shingles shot is not that effective.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 12, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> What is the risk of getting shingles? I'm turning it down. Needle shots cause my arm to swell up. A flu shot had my arm sore for three months. *When you are old the shingles shot is not that effective.*



Wrong.   The new vaccine is over 90% effective.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 12, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Wrong.   The new vaccine is over 90% effective.



Absolutely true!!


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 12, 2018)

Lots of fear mongering.  And more cash cow for pharma.  Everyone does what they feel is right for them we all know that one.   I do all I can to not support pharma any more  than I do with my couple of simple meds which I pay out of pocket.  I don't pay for drug insurance...

Lysine is wonderful to reduce that virus.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 12, 2018)

My Medicare drug plan paid $123.00 and I paid $47.00. A good deal as I had a really severe case of CP when I was 5. Feeling better this afternoon. No temp and soreness is better.


----------



## Olive (Jun 12, 2018)

All needles seem to hurt me. But these cordisone shorts take the cake. I nearly jumped off the table.  He had to almost hold me down to do the second on on the other area.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 12, 2018)

Olive said:


> All needles seem to hurt me. But these cordisone shorts take the cake. I nearly jumped off the table.  He had to almost hold me down to do the second on on the other area.



I suspect you know the downsides to too much cortisone.  Weakens the cartilage for starters.  Many do end up with a lot of destruction from too much steroids.

And on the shingles, one needs to learn to reduce stress...let go of so much we can't change or control.  Handling and changing our minds.  Stress is the major issue I've read that triggers shingles.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 12, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I suspect you know the downsides to too much cortisone.  Weakens the cartilage for starters.  Many do end up with a lot of destruction from too much steroids.
> 
> And on the shingles, one needs to learn to reduce stress...let go of so much we can't change or control.  Handling and changing our minds.  Stress is the major issue I've read that triggers shingles.



I tried a cortisone shot to avoid hip replacement, but shot done nothing for me. Had the replacement done and darn glad I did.

Tried a cortisone shot for the Osteoarthritis in my left shoulder. Didn’t work again.

Sometimes stress just can’t be avoided, especially when living someplace (city-state) a person no longer likes and the lifestyle they like, but isn’t part of that city-state. Unfortunately, can’t move right away due to finances. 
Stress also comes from upcoming medical procedures that are a must to get.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 12, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I tried a cortisone shot to avoid hip replacement, but shot done nothing for me. Had the replacement done and darn glad I did.
> 
> Tried a cortisone shot for the Osteoarthritis in my left shoulder. Didn’t work again.
> 
> ...



Oh stress can be everywhere...again learning to let go of what we can't change...so many are stressed with the political picture today, but I can't be bothered, I can't change a bloody thing..but wait until next election...everything changes, but much stays the same.  It's how we handle it all.  

Meditation works wonders with calming mind and body.  It's free and simple and it works...keeping life simple works too to our betterment.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 14, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Wrong.   The new vaccine is over 90% effective.



Do you have a link to that claim for people that are over 80?

I asked my doctor what are the chances of me getting shingles.

He said it's 50-50.

I don't know.  It's risk versus reward and it's gambling.  I think I'll take a chance and forget it.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 14, 2018)

There are millions who don't get the shot and don't get shingles and there are those who get the shot, I guess.  I don't know the number and who does, facts change every minute.  

My parents lived into 90's never had shots and never had shingles.  I compare my life a lot with their lives.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 22, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Absolutely true!!




I would appreciate a link to that.  From what I read it  loses its effectiveness as you age.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 22, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Absolutely true!!




I would appreciate a link to that.  From what I read it  loses its effectiveness as you age.

While the vaccine was most effective in people 60 through 69 years  old, it also provides some protection for people 70 years old and older.
 Adults vaccinated before age 60 years might not be protected later in  life when the risk for shingles and its complications are greatest.

Well I'm well over 69.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 22, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I would appreciate a link to that.  From what I read it  loses its effectiveness as you age.
> 
> While the vaccine was most effective in people 60 through 69 years  old, it also provides some protection for people 70 years old and older.
> Adults vaccinated before age 60 years might not be protected later in  life when the risk for shingles and its complications are greatest.
> ...



Wife and I, her 70 and I’m now 69, were told by the pharmacist that the new shot is 90% effective against getting shingles and higher if the person has never had chicken pox. 

We will go with that!


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 22, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wife and I, her 70 and I’m now 69, were told by the pharmacist that the new shot is 90% effective against getting shingles and higher if the person has never had chicken pox.
> 
> We will go with that!



So will he. That's how they make money. He has a dog in the hunt. I'm looking for someone without a dog.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 22, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> So will he. That's how they make money. He has a dog in the hunt. I'm looking for someone without a dog.



Nope! We trust him.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wife and I, her 70 and I’m now 69, were told by the pharmacist that the new shot is 90% effective against getting shingles and higher if the person has never had chicken pox.
> 
> We will go with that!



Um... I believe a person who has never had chickenpox cannot get shingles anyway.   They don't need the shot.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 23, 2018)

Our previous doctor kept telling us we needed to get the shingles vaccine but we've put it off for several years because our insurance doesn't cover it (only after deductible is met, which we never do). This year, we got the shot and it cost us over $200 each! Then I read online where the shingles shot was no good and there are settlements for people that have had severe side effects...YIKES!!!

My husband didn't have any problem with his shot, but my arm swelled up and was hot and red at the injection site for weeks. It finally went away but I wish I wouldn't have gotten it.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 23, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Nope! We trust him.



Well you shouldn't trust him.

You should trust yourself instead.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 23, 2018)

Colleen said:


> Our previous doctor kept telling us we needed to get the shingles vaccine but we've put it off for several years because our insurance doesn't cover it (only after deductible is met, which we never do). This year, we got the shot and it cost us over $200 each! Then I read online where the shingles shot was no good and there are settlements for people that have had severe side effects...YIKES!!!
> 
> My husband didn't have any problem with his shot, but my arm swelled up and was hot and red at the injection site for weeks. It finally went away but I wish I wouldn't have gotten it.



That's the kind of reaction I get even with the flu shot.

Now the doc gives me the nasal spray instead.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 23, 2018)

I get no "shots in the dark" and keep my immune system strong.  You can find a lot of info online about:  shingles prevention with alternatives.

I've had CP and I'm 80 very soon and no shingles, no shots.  No flu shots either.

Grape seed extract is one Great Immune system builder.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 23, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I get no "shots in the dark" and keep my immune system strong.  You can find a lot of info online about:  shingles prevention with alternatives.
> 
> I've had CP and I'm 80 very soon and no shingles, no shots.  No flu shots either.
> 
> Grape seed extract is one Great Immune system builder.



I love this forum!! I've learned so much here on so many different subjects. I'm just a "youngster" at 71 but it's never too late to learn something 

I'm ALL for using alternatives to Rx's. Thanks for the grape seed extract pointer.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 23, 2018)

There are many links on shingles lawsuits:

https://www.classactionlawsuithelp.com/zostavax-class-action-lawsuit/


----------



## Colleen (Jun 23, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> There are many links on shingles lawsuits:
> 
> https://www.classactionlawsuithelp.com/zostavax-class-action-lawsuit/



Ya...I found this out AFTER we had the shots...SHEESH  Maybe I can get my money back????? Right.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 23, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> There are many links on shingles lawsuits:
> 
> https://www.classactionlawsuithelp.com/zostavax-class-action-lawsuit/



That lawsuit advertisement is for "Zostavax," which is the OLD shingles vaccine.   The new shot is "Shingrix."


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 23, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> That lawsuit advertisement is for "Zostavax," which is the OLD shingles vaccine.   The new shot is "Shingrix."



Yeah, this is true, but I still do not do vaccines -- work to keep immune system in good health.  The longer I live the less pharma drugs I want in my body.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 23, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Um... I believe a person who has never had chickenpox cannot get shingles anyway.   They don't need the shot.



I can’t prove that I’ve never had chicken pox, so my VA doctor highly recommended for me to get it. So, I did and will get the second dose in a couple of months.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 23, 2018)

Wife and I absolutely have no problem getting the Shingles shot as well as yearly Senior Flu one. We both know our immune system is good, but not THAT good.

For us “better being safe than sorry”!


----------



## terry123 (Jun 23, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wife and I absolutely have no problem getting the Shingles shot as well as yearly Senior Flu one. We both know our immune system is good, but not THAT good.
> 
> For us “better being safe than sorry”!


 Thats what my doctor told me.  Since I had a horrible CP experience as a child and my immune system has been weakened due to a massive stroke, he advised me to get it.  My daughter who is a pharmacist said a lot of her patients don't come back for the 2nd shot as they have a reaction like I did.  I need all the help I can get so I will stay as safe as I can be. I can handle a low grade temp for  4 hours and a sore arm for a day.  Compared to what I have been through, its nothing for me!


----------



## Colleen (Jun 23, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I can’t prove that I’ve never had chicken pox, so my VA doctor highly recommended for me to get it. So, I did and will get the second dose in a couple of months.



We only got one shot...not a second dose.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 23, 2018)

Colleen said:


> We only got one shot...not a second dose.



You must have gotten the "old" type.   There was a new vaccine introduced in 2017 that is two shots; it's called "Shingrix."


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2018)

Well I'm gettin' mine

right after this crud gets done with me

Doc says 8 wks after


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 24, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Thats what my doctor told me.  Since I had a horrible CP experience as a child and my immune system has been weakened due to a massive stroke, he advised me to get it.  My daughter who is a pharmacist said a lot of her patients don't come back for the 2nd shot as they have a reaction like I did.  I need all the help I can get so I will stay as safe as I can be. I can handle a low grade temp for  4 hours and a sore arm for a day.  Compared to what I have been through, its nothing for me!



Got that right!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 24, 2018)

Colleen said:


> We only got one shot...not a second dose.



So, either you got the new one, but only one dose instead of the required two, or you got the old, 30% effective shot, like my wife got last Oct. 

The new on, that came out March 2018 is 90% affective. She has already got the first of two shots of that, as I did,


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 24, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> You must have gotten the "old" type.   There was a new vaccine introduced in 2017 that is two shots; it's called "Shingrix."



It was approved by the FDA in Oct 2017, but wasn’t used and didn’t get to pharmacy’s and doctors offices until Feb/Mar 2018.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 24, 2018)

I agree with you on the shingles shot  ClassicRockr.  I need to get the new one but have been chicken since I read it hurts.

i don't have problems with shots ever, so far.  I did get the first shingles shot a few years ago, that didn't hurt at all and no side effects either.

My ex had the shingles and I think I'd rather hurt for a few days than go through the pain he did for so long with shingles.

Some people are lucky that get shingles and it's  not so bad...that wasn't the case with him.

After I saw how he suffered I got my first shot.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wife and I absolutely have no problem getting the Shingles shot as well as yearly Senior Flu one. We both know our immune system is good, but not THAT good.
> 
> For us “better being safe than sorry”!



Exactly the way my husband and I think.  I had the older shingles shot a few years ago and will request the new one when I go for my annual checkup in a couple of months.  I've never had shingles, thank heavens, but watched my mother, my husband, and several friends suffer with it.  By my observations, it's an experience best avoided. 

With drugs, less is often more but there's also a real danger of throwing out the baby with the bathwater.  Not ALL big pharma offerings are bad, just as not ALL supplements or vitamins are modern versions of snake oil.  My husband and I make informed decisions based on our own research, our doctors' advice, and excellent input from family members in the health field (an MD, an RN, and a pharmacist).


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 24, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Exactly the way my husband and I think.  I had the older shingles shot a few years ago and will request the new one when I go for my annual checkup in a couple of months.  I've never had shingles, thank heavens, but watched my mother, my husband, and several friends suffer with it.  By my observations, it's an experience best avoided.
> 
> With drugs, less is often more but there's also a real danger of throwing out the baby with the bathwater.  Not ALL big pharma offerings are bad, just as not ALL supplements or vitamins are modern versions of snake oil.  My husband and I make informed decisions based on our own research, our doctors' advice, and excellent input from family members in the health field (an MD, an RN, and a pharmacist).




Exactly how how I feel.  Also have an MD, nurse and two pharmacists in the family.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 24, 2018)

Not EVERYONE gets shingles, the fear perpetrated is unbelievable.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 24, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Not EVERYONE gets shingles, the fear perpetrated is unbelievable.



No, not everyone gets it....and I want to make sure I don't.  Just seeing one person with a bad case of shingles is enough to scare me.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 24, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> No, not everyone gets it....and I want to make sure I don't.  Just seeing one person with a bad case of shingles is enough to scare me.



You have that right!!


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 24, 2018)

For me I feel sometimes that the cure is worse than the disease. When you get as old as me I am finding out enough already. There is no guarantee.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 24, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> So, either you got the new one, but only one dose instead of the required two, or you got the old, 30% effective shot, like my wife got last Oct.
> 
> The new on, that came out March 2018 is 90% affective. She has already got the first of two shots of that, as I did,



Great!!! We paid over $400 to get a shot that's only 30% effective??? Not getting the "new" one so I guess we'll take our chances. It would have been nice if we would have been told that the new one was coming out in March...we got our shots in Feb.!! AAARRRGGGHHH


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 24, 2018)

Good to take Lysine on and off as it wards off that virus and I do this for many yrs.  I've had chicken pox, had herpes many yrs ago and Lysine works good for me.  No shots.

Too bad medical world doesn't go into true prevention and only goes for the toxic drugs, but that's what it is...big pharma.

The $10 bottle of Lysine doesn't come anywhere near the $400+ costs of the shots so this type of prevention will never be brought forward by pharma.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 24, 2018)

Colleen said:


> Great!!! We paid over $400 to get a shot that's only 30% effective??? Not getting the "new" one so I guess we'll take our chances. It would have been nice if we would have been told that the new one was coming out in March...we got our shots in Feb.!! AAARRRGGGHHH



We paid a little over $200 for wife's shot last Oct.. When I told her that shot was only 30% effective, as told to me by the pharmacist, she wasn't happy, but decided that 90% effective is much better than 30%. So, she got it the same day I got mine. Total, our cost was $320 ($160 for each) and our next shot (second dose) will be the same. But, we definitely want to be protected...……...just like getting the flu shot. 

We don't like paying $640 for Shingles shots, but the medical bill from getting shingles could possibly be much, much more. If bad enough, could require a hospital visit or even stay.


----------



## JB in SC (Jun 25, 2018)

Sure not everyone gets it, but if you've had chicken pox the virus stays in the ganglia for life.

I've been reading about Shingix for years and this drug is a lifesaver due to it's long term effectiveness.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> We paid a little over $200 for wife's shot last Oct.. When I told her that shot was only 30% effective, as told to me by the pharmacist, she wasn't happy, but decided that 90% effective is much better than 30%. So, she got it the same day I got mine. Total, our cost was $320 ($160 for each) and our next shot (second dose) will be the same. But, we definitely want to be protected...……...just like getting the flu shot.
> 
> We don't like paying $640 for Shingles shots, but the medical bill from getting shingles could possibly be much, much more. If bad enough, could require a hospital visit or even stay.



Yup.   

With apologies to Clint Eastwood's for reworking his famous Dirty Harry bit, this is what goes through my mind:  

Was that the most effective vaccine'? Well to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, I kind of lost track myself. But being that this is the shingles, one of the most painful conditions a person can have, one that would make you want to scratch inside your ears with a tiny pitchfork, you've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky?"  Well, do ya, Punk?

Me?  I wouldn't trust the lesser vaccine - not for a $200 difference or the pain of a sore arm for a day or so.  But I also wouldn't have gambled whether Dirty Harry had another bullet in the chamber.  

Here's the unaltered quote because I know many of you are already thinking about Googling it: 
'Did he fire six shots or only five'? Well to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, i kind of lost track myself. But being that this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, Punk?"


----------



## Colleen (Jun 25, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Yup.
> 
> With apologies to Clint Eastwood's for reworking his famous Dirty Harry bit, this is what goes through my mind:
> 
> ...


Haha...love the enallage....and Dirty Harry


----------

